
DE Shaw staff get ultimatum over non-compete contracts - udev
https://www.ft.com/content/8d33958e-83ca-11e9-b592-5fe435b57a3b
======
cafard
Paywalled.

~~~
m-p-3
[https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmTkSnRiqUPp74RKE5Qi8GDc8LoeJVx6v9mYFiu...](https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmTkSnRiqUPp74RKE5Qi8GDc8LoeJVx6v9mYFiuvRxbhaf/)

